# Elk Harassment In Springville



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Checked out the utah dnr web site, under the officers on patrol section and seen this. http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-o ... sment.html Could this be you? Hope someone can help them, and put an end to the harassment.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

They should have killed the dog. That's BS


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Title 18
> Dogs
> Chapter 1
> Injuries by Dogs
> ...


Some folks need to be aware of this section of the Utah Code. Next time I hope the UDWR officers shoot the dog. And I'll bet they use an AR-15.



Dukes_Daddy said:


> They should have killed the dog. That's BS


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> They should have killed the dog. That's BS


But not with an assault rifle!!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Fishrmn said:


> > . And I'll bet they use an AR-15.


Or a AK-47.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like Kenny Rodgers!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Dukes_Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > They should have killed the dog. That's BS
> ...


Or any rifle that has a magazine capacity over 10 rounds. Right DD?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Found him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-_O- Good one, Iron Bear!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is the return of the subject that killed the last forum... Remember this was the hot topic when wildlife.utah.gov had to take the forums off of their site? Some dog owners who do bad things have their feelings hurt when their dogs are dispatched with lead.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Here is the return of the subject that killed the last forum... Remember this was the hot topic when wildlife.utah.gov had to take the forums off of their site? Some dog owners who do bad things have their feelings hurt when their dogs are dispatched with lead.


Oh snap, you didn't! The correct terminology was "Getting Western". However, don't let the Humane Society get word of it. 8) They broke the DWR down, they could do it to the Canucks too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hes the most interesting man in the world. When he shed hunts he drinks dos equis beer and chases the deer and elk till their horns fall off.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the return of the subject that killed the last forum... Remember this was the hot topic when wildlife.utah.gov had to take the forums off of their site? Some dog owners who do bad things have their feelings hurt when their dogs are dispatched with lead.
> ...


Getting Western? Now I am thinking of the openening scene in Django when that dude shoots the Sheriff right in front of the whole town and then explains his reasoning... Maybe we should have pictures of the dog and issue some warrants for the canine... Dead or alive...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Nambaster said:
> ...


Mainly dead.:-o


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Found him.


Either him or Goob! :shock: :O•-:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

jahan said:


> Either him or Goob! :shock: :O•-:


That was my original thought as well, but I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like he's having a gay ol' time too. Taking pictures and smiling for the camera...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Hes the most interesting man in the world. When he shed hunts he drinks dos equis beer and chases the deer and elk till their horns fall off.


He's not that interesting, half the moron shed hunters out there prolly do the same thing...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

He doesn't normally go shed hunting.....but when he does......


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> He doesn't normally go shed hunting.....but when he does......


He doesn't go shed hunting, the sheds find him...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hes definitely a gambler


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think he's from Deseret Land and Livestock and he's trying to herd the elk back to DLL. He probably has a helicopter just over the ridge. And a high-cap AR15. Oh ya, and a silencer. Ya, that's it.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It is this guy...can't believe nobody brought him up.


----------



## Grrg Smash (Jan 9, 2013)

*Guy in Springville harassing elk.*

Hey everyone just herd about this dude and his dog harassing an elk in the springville area. He looks like Kenny Rodgers but for a better look at him I think there is a picture on fox 13 news.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Bowdacious said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't normally go shed hunting.....but when he does......
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Could it be ....


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Hes definitely a gambler


That's the "Old" Kenny Rogers. The new one since plastic surgery couldn't even win a Kenny Rogers look alike contest!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

it must be Scott reincarnated. I heard he got some botched plastic surgeries and had to reinvent himself also.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, when I posted this, I didnt think he would be identified. Its still a toss up between kenny and the other guy. :rotfl:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Im supprised someone so famous hasn't been seen or identified already.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We've heard back on this case. Our officers located and cited this guy last night, after receiving two helpful tips from the public. Thanks to everyone who kept an eye open and followed up!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome.

Let's hope he learned a lesson, and maybe others as well.


----------

